# Contractor Perks?



## ProBoston (Jun 27, 2011)

Who do you all like working with best - SW or BM? Do they have any special pricing contractor programs? What about certain E-commerce tools like the BM Manage your Projects on the Go app? Are they even helpful/used?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

NC (BM dealer) gives out Carne Asada burritos, way better than SW's 5 buck Hot n' Ready pizza. :yes:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> NC (BM dealer) gives out Carne Asada burritos, way better than SW's 5 buck Hot n' Ready pizza. :yes:


Actually that's a step back from my surf & turf contractor luncheons. Its been a rough couple years...hopefully things will come back. I hate having to rough it.


----------

